# exhaust



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

anyone remove their resonator yet? wondering if it makes any difference, alot of the after market crap thats all they do and put a high flow muffler on it. i understand the mandrel bends are better for flow and all that but i dont want to dish out 500 to 800 bucks for exhaust. in thinking i can get a new high flow muffler and eliminate the resonator that should be comparable, any thoughts? i think you guys know your stuff (some of you) so i want your opinions.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: exhaust (bweed83)*

Removing the resonator will do nothing for performance. The resonator is basically just a pipe with sound absorbing material around it. The only gain you'll get is it being louder.
If you want to save some $$ on exhaust: I'd take your car into a muffler shop and have them remove one of the mufflers (preferably the big one in the back) and replace the other with some kind of high flow muffler. That way you'll save from not paying for the expensive piping (which is most of the cost in a custom exhaust anyways)
Besides I'm fairly certain the stock piping is mandrel bent anyways so the only downside is that it won't be polished to prettiness. Plus I think it'd be better for the car anyways by keeping the stock pipe diameter (2.25").
Hope that helps.


_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 11:07 AM 4-15-2007_


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: exhaust (QuiescentPlunge)*

i removed my resonator here is a clip
http://s109.photobucket.com/al...1.flv
i am prolly going to do what he said and get a quality muffler and just have it welded up at a muffler shop.
-matt


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: exhaust (thumper07)*

sounds cool dude!


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: exhaust (QuiescentPlunge)*

i was under the assumption that the rear job was the resonator/second muffler you are refering to, they quoted me a price of 80 to 100 bucks to remove that probably about the same to get my high flow muffler installed, plus the cost of the muffler shoullllld run me hopefully about 300 bucks, not bad for essentially a brand new exhaust i took a glance up under the car but i only saw two things that could qualify as a muffler or resonator, maybe im missing something anyone have a pic of their removed exhaust piping, that would help me out a bunch when i go to the shop and while im shopping for mufflers. thanks for everyones imput so far.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: exhaust (thumper07)*

thumper that sounds pretty bada$$ with the resonator removed that run was with the windows up right?


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: exhaust (bweed83)*

yes that was with the windows up. it pisses me off when people do sound clips with the windows down and all you here is that obnoxious a$$ wind. any that is only the little resonator all the way up under the rear seats, its triangle shaped not one of the bigger of the two rear suitcases. one of them will be removed next.
-matt


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: exhaust (thumper07)*

yea ill have to take a peak up under her skirt to see whats going on down there, with the windows up thats pretty sweet, same tone just basically louder. love our stock exhaust note, it can only get better right


----------



## WhattaJetta (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: exhaust (bweed83)*

Here's a better clip of a rabbit with no resonator that I found:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXczG2mQzsQ
Let's face it, a cat-back is not going to do a lot to this motor. I'm only after a little improvement in sound, so I'm going to go this route.


_Modified by WhattaJetta at 9:34 PM 4-15-2007_


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: exhaust (WhattaJetta)*

no im not looking for huge gains, but its something that needs to be done to get full potential out of future mods, thanls for the soundclips, still wondering if anyone has picks of their removed system?


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: exhaust (WhattaJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhattaJetta* »_Here's a better clip of a rabbit with no resonator that I found:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXczG2mQzsQ
Let's face it, a cat-back is not going to do a lot to this motor. I'm only after a little improvement in sound, so I'm going to go this route.

_Modified by WhattaJetta at 9:34 PM 4-15-2007_

this was not a resonator removed, he removed the muffler after the resonator. see you have resonator-muffler-muffler. he called it a resonator for some reason. i actually have the resonator removed and it is no where near that loud.
-matt


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: exhaust (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_i removed my resonator here is a clip
http://s109.photobucket.com/al...1.flv
i am prolly going to do what he said and get a quality muffler and just have it welded up at a muffler shop.
-matt

Get a flowmaster, thats what I have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Real nice sound, kinda quiet


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: exhaust (OrlandoJetta)*

orlando which flowmaster did you get and which muffler was it you replaced first one or the one closest to the exit?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

muffler? pshhh. someone wanted to see a fully removed system 

i now have a stright pipe after the cat. ill get a sound clip soon


_Modified by sl33pyb at 12:34 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: exhaust (bweed83)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3145931, the rabbit has a resonator a silencer and a muffler,,,check out tje post above


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: exhaust (bweed83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bweed83* »_orlando which flowmaster did you get and which muffler was it you replaced first one or the one closest to the exit?


I dont know the model type, but its got dual tips, and looks VERY similar to the stock exit muffler. The one i replaced was the one that sits closest to the bumper, due to cash flow







I will be replacing the 2nd muffler in a few weeks. As fas as the resonator goes, its just going to change the pitch of the exhaust, it doesnt relatively rob your system of any performance, in essense it wont do any good to remove it unless you are looking for a different sound.


----------



## vdub305 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: exhaust (bweed83)*

i removed my resonator from my 07 rabbit and it didn't sound any different?


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: exhaust (vdub305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub305* »_i removed my resonator from my 07 rabbit and it didn't sound any different?

then you prolly took out the cat...


----------



## vdub305 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: exhaust (Geo)*

nah didnt do that i work at a vw dealership?


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: exhaust (vdub305)*

dont listen to him you didn't take out your cat. i did the same and made very little difference if any. besides if you took out the cat your ecu would go apesh!t throwing codes.
-matt


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

2.5" piping, no resonator, no first muffler and a magnaflow out back


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

dudes first of all thanks for all the videos, poictures, and advice, 2.5 forum is the bomb. love you guys







glad i got a vw


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

dude, that's the set up i'm going to do... except i'm going to keep the resonator on...
i call it a custom poor-mans cat-back system.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4vgnugn* »_dude, that's the set up i'm going to do... except i'm going to keep the resonator on...
i call it a custom poor-mans cat-back system.

It's funny because the piping is aluminized and I deleted the resonator to save money and it was still $485. And in my opinion the bends suck. I would just get a Techtonics unless you can wled or have a friend who can make you something for cheap


----------



## vdub305 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think i am going with the ghl for $649.99


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

ripped off... midas charges 180 for the muffler and removing the resonator...
wow. 400 plus? that's a lot


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (vdub305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub305* »_I think i am going with the ghl for $649.99


You're in pittsburgh? Come on over to north hills this sunday for the autocross...I should have my techtonics installed by then so you can hear it first hand.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4vgnugn* »_ripped off... midas charges 180 for the muffler and removing the resonator...
wow. 400 plus?  that's a lot

yah thats understandable for just cutting out a resonator and doing a muffler. I got an all new, bigger system. I still think i payed to much but thats ok cause it was worth it at the time. car sounds good and performs well which is all i care about


----------



## 9xnine (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

At those prices you might as well buck up for one of the techtonics cat back systems. I just installed my single muffler system which bumps up to 2.25" pipe and eliminates the resonater and one muffler, replacing one muffler with a borla. It sounds great and is kinda loud so if you like loud go single. If you just want the performance not the sound get the TT dual borla setup. You can get them for under $500 from http://www.performance-cafe.com including shipping.....fast shipping.


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

oh... i thought you just had the original 2.5l piping. you meant 2.5" piping...
oops


----------



## vdub305 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (veedubtek)*

don't think i can make it i have a motocross race this sunday


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

yah i have 2.5" piping
And there was not a system out for the rabbit when i did mine.


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: exhaust (bweed83)*

how about if i were to delete the rear muffler and changed the tip to quad?
like have the pipes cut and bent into four tips
what would that do?


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: exhaust (racerbunny24)*

mine goes straight back to this...


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

I removed both mufflers but kept my resenator. I really like the sound of it but its super loud so if you dont want to attract any police this wouldnt be a good idea for you. Sorry no sound clips


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: exhaust (ElLibroGrande)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElLibroGrande* »_mine goes straight back to this...









that looks like pure sex, i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-matt


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

You're in pittsburgh? Come on over to north hills this sunday for the autocross...I should have my techtonics installed by then so you can hear it first hand. 

w000000000t Murrysville born and raised http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif HERE WE GO STEELERS HERE WE GO


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: exhaust (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_
that looks like pure sex, i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-matt

thanks a lot!


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: exhaust (thumper07)*

anyone who removed their muffler get a cel?


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: exhaust (racerbunny24)*

nope


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

No sir


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: exhaust (bweed83)*

both sound good.I may try it.


----------

